# metal kitchen sink disposal - which side?



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a double stainless sink, with stock drains existing.

We need to put in a disposal and run an electrical line to switch it, noting; 
- counter space is on the right side only. 
- underneath the sink, would be much easier to put the disposal on the left since is more 'open' with the pvc drain pipes than on the right side. 

Which is the better side to put the disposal on (the it will be switched off to the right, above the counter)

Also, is it ususally on the right side (all else equal) since most people are right handed?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Then I guess the right side would be best. If they will be prepping food on that counter it will be easy to just swipe the pieces into the right side of the sink and into the disposal.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I have only seen them installed on the right side and is probably like you said, because most people are right handed. Also the dishwasher is always usually installed to the right too.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*You're probably only going to get guesses from non-plumbers here...I suggest look here:*

DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Grumpyplumber,


> *You're probably only going to get guesses from non-plumbers here*


 I'll admit, you lost me there. 

You don't have an opinion on this?


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*artinall*

Before Ron get on here Call your Licensed Plumber!

I believe you had another post in the plumbing fourm a while back and a lot of plumber gave you a hard way to go.

In most States doing Plumbing in other peoples home is Illegal unless you are a License Plumbing Contractor or a Journeyman Plumber that works under a License Plumbing Contractor.

This is why you will not get the answer you are seeking from The Plumbers on the Plumbing Board.

I would give you the answer, but I would be taking food out of one of my fellow plumbing brother kids mouths.

There is a reason WE HAD TO GO TO SCHOOL FOR AT LEAST 4 YEARS AND TAKE A STATE LEVEL TEST.

Thank you and have a good night!


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh oh, it's the DIYer with an attitude back again because he didn't "get it" when he got "spanked" the first time.

Sir, you were warned once. This is not the place for your DIY questions. Take them elsewhere. Or hire a pro. 

Once again in plain English. This is not a forum for hacks like you (and yes, when it comes to plumbing you are a low grade of hack) to come ask us professional plumbers how to do plumbing.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The dishwasher side; always. Period. End of discussion.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Left, right and in the middle.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> The dishwasher side; always. Period. End of discussion.


:laughing: You sure about that?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

mdshunk, 

Not bad, especially since the void the fridge is in on the left, may later be occupied with a dishwasher.

22rifle,

Since you do not wish to keep your posts above board -- you seem to be violating the forum posting rules, which states: 

"Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on
ContractorTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned." 

- If you don't want to contribute then don't post.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

22, I'm backing up artinall. Keep your comments respectful.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> The dishwasher side; always. Period. End of discussion.


In my state running a dishwasher waste through a garbage disposal is a code violation.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> :laughing: You sure about that?


No, but 99% of the time, the disposal is on the same side as the dish machine. Scrape the plates into the disposal and right into the dishwasher. Just one of those design rules of thumb that seems to often hold true.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> In my state running a dishwasher waste through a garbage disposal is a code violation.


Not sure how you got any sort of waste piping design reccommendation out of my placement recommendation. I'm sure HILTI has some sort of fancy tool that will work it out, however. :whistling


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> 22, I'm backing up artinall. Keep your comments respectful.


*Then with respect, he needs to find a DIY site.*

*You can't deny the fact that this guy was just on another thread that eventually got closed over the fact that the fuedin' started over the fact that this is NOT a diy forum.*

*Like I said...he's only going to get advice from non-plumbers here.*

*I continue to find it interesting how non-plumbers come here and object to the fact that plumbers don't want to give out freebie advice to unlicensed hacks.*

*Do the plumbers get a say?*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> In my state running a dishwasher waste through a garbage disposal is a code violation.


My code allows it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> No, but 99% of the time, the disposal is on the same side as the dish machine. Scrape the plates into the disposal and right into the dishwasher. Just one of those design rules of thumb that seems to often hold true.


It don't matter what side it's on, sink are designed to accept the disposal on either side, as mine, the right side is a shallow side, (if it's a shallow side then yes disposal goes on it), left is deeper, DW is on the left. There is no right or wrong side. It's what ever side you want it on.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

deleted by poster.

will take it private.

PS. For reference, here is a thread from 2 weeks ago where the OP was doing his DIY thing and it was locked. Did the rules change since then?

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=40429


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I checked through many of his posts yesterday and, although some questions seem out of his trade, if he is a contractor, not JUST a DIY'er, then he is allowed to ask other contractors how to do something out of his field of expertise. 

I may be wrong, but we can not ban every contractor that asks how to do something else they are not yet familiar with.

Ed


----------

